# How Would You Fix the Hornets?



## RollWithEm

Would you try to win this season or tank again for more talent?

How would you handle Eric Gordon's situation?

What would you do with the 1st and 10th picks?

What trades would you make?

How would you approach free agency?

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/new_orleans.htm


----------



## Porn Player

This franchise is in a great spot to turn around. My picks? Anthony Davis. Kendall Marshall. 

Lock up EG. 

Keep Landry. 

I would move any and all other pieces for draft picks. This draft has a ton of talent and the Hornets should look to start the rebuild with a bang.


----------



## Basel

I don't think you should try to tank. Not with the #1 and #10 picks. You don't want to bring these guys into a losing environment right off the bat and give them the sense that you don't want to win right away. They're being drafted by you to win and show that they can be the type of player to lead you to that. As for who they should draft at 10, I can't say because I don't know enough about the players outside of the top 4-5 that will probably go.


----------



## Porn Player

Beautifully ambiguous post. 

Inspiring stuff, fingers crossed the Hornets front office reads that post.


----------



## Ben

They've got some decent pieces, Gordon, Belinelli, Jack, Landry, Vasquez etc, they're all at least serviceable NBA players. Presuming they take Anthony Davis, which they'd be fools not to, they can build a reputation on building a gritty defensive team. Jack, Gordon, Ariza, Landry, Davis is a very nice starting 5.

They've got to keep Gordon. If he can stay healthy, they've got a great scorer, who's up there with the top 2 guards in the league. The Gordon/Davis combo could work real good for them. 

Trades? There's a couple of options on that roster, Okafor could be expendable when they take Davis. He averaged 10/8 this last year, so there'd definitely be a starters job for him elsewhere. Depending on who they take with the 10th pick, a few other names could be made available to the league too. Ariza is one of those players that teams could get from the Hornets in a 3 team deal. 

I don't know much about this free agent class or the cap space, so I won't comment on that. Deron/Gordon/Aminu/Landry/Davis would be nice if the numbers could work out though.


----------



## R-Star

I don't think Gordon wants to be there, so I"d try to work out a sign and trade with picks and/or young talent coming back.

As far as tanking, I don't think you'll have to worry about it. They won't be all that good next year anyways, but it makes more sense to let the kids try and win together. Its not like tanking is a guarantee at the #1 next year anyways.


----------



## RollWithEm

The tanking I was talking about what front office specific. They could ensure that they won't be very good by unloading Ariza/Okafor/Jack to contending teams for young players and draft picks. Maybe take a flier on a guy like Jason Thompson from the Kings to go with the core of 

PG Marshall or Lillard
SG Gordon
SF Aminu
PF/C Anthony Davis


----------



## Dre

This is all outside of the pretense of NBA reality...this is what _I_ would do, not what's likely to happen:

First off "fix" to me implies something quick, like a move or two and they're golden. This team is far from that point but they're on the right track. So I'll be focused with this on keeping them there.

This is the outlook as it stands now:










Obviously, you draft *Anthony Davis*. Cornerstone, future all-star, defensive anchor, you build around his skillset.

The next and most important decision (because Davis is a no-brainer) is *Eric Gordon*. He's _going_ to get overpaid. I would *not* match if someone offers him the max or anything relatively close to it. I would get a TPE from them (let's say 13M) and call it a day.

Gordon in general is a good player but one dimensional at a deep position in the league, no sense in tying yourself into that kind of restricting contract at such an early stage of retooling. People will say Davis/Gordon is a nice start, but in reality it's Davis/a better player/Gordon that's going to lead to contention, so let him walk. Like R-Star said, he also appears to be less than enthused about the situation anyway.

I'm planning for someone to offer a 4 year 56-60M contract, I'd insist on a 13M TPE from them. There's a trade asset.

That leads into the *number 10*. This year they have a couple options as there's a lot of ambiguity (at least at this juncture) as to who's on what level as a prospect. 

There are a couple solid wing and "post" players here. I'd focus on either a contingency plan for Gordon moreso than a point guard.

Jarrett Jack is fine at point guard, in his prime, you can wait another year. I don't know if Kendal Marshall or Damon Lillard are long term answers at point anyway. Perry Jones has questionable motor on the court, Zeller isn't needed with Davis, and Waiters looks to be a rotation player.

When I think 10 pick I always think of the Paul Pierce and Caron Butler picks, they keep the dream alive every year that you'll draft the future all-star/very good starter that slipped for whatever reason. 

This year I see that in Jeremy Lamb and Austin Rivers. People question Lamb's long range shooting and defensive intensity, as well as Rivers' willingness to play within a team concept and his ceiling as a scorer in general. 

My pick would be Lamb, he has the size advantage, and the flaws in his scouting file are more easily tolerated and/or coachable.

If you draft Rivers to be a dynamite scorer and he ends up not being that you look bad...Lamb looks to be entrenched as a solid 15-8 ppg scorer right out of the gate, and long term can really become special with the right development. There's a chance he's not there, but in my world there are no off chances so he's available and drafted. *Jeremy Lamb* is your pick.

Now Emeka Okafor. You have the amnesty, you can use it at any time on him..what I would do is keep him around for Davis' sake, and to have a very good backup big anyway. They still have cap space without letting him go, so it's not a restrictive deal. Furthermore, if you play your cards right developing you'll be right on that cusp and needing one more piece to solidify what you have, and Okafor's contract could get you that. The expiring deal will be gold in 2015 when teams will just be starting to feel those new salary cap restrictions.

*Carl Landry*, I'd do this: I'm going after *Jeff Green* first, and if it doesn't work out (possible with more desperate teams with cap space and his place in Boston already) then I resign Landry. 

Green is more dynamic with his passing ability and princeton offense experience and can defend the 3 through 5 in a pinch. You'd probably be losing out a bit in the interior post offensively but a fast tempo makes up for that. Have a feeling Houston, Jersey or Boston makes Landry a big offer anyway. 

Green, ever since leaving OKC and now with missing all of last season needs a fresh start and new identity. He also wants a deal that's lucrative but short enough for him to play his way into a major pay day. Hornets can offer him say 3 years, 25 million, and he should be happy to join a reclamation project with a big man who covers his defensive flaws. He also has free reign to put up the points he needs to look attractive with Davis/Lamb still developing and Gordon gone. 

As far as trades, I'd help replace Gordon with Gordon. *Ben Gordon* is just entering his prime years, and is an excellent scorer/6th man of the year candidate (if Lamb starts). His contract on first glance looks hefty, but assuming Benson defers to management we can use _their_ willingness to take on Odom and Gasol as a sign they'll pay if need be. Also, his contract expires with Okafor's (just noticed the UConn connection) right when those aforementioned luxury tax restrictions kick in and expiring deals will be desired. You never know what the future holds, you might be able to combine them and a pick or something to get an older (but still productive) player a team wants to move on from. 

EDIT: I'd be trading the TPE for Gordon, as Detroit wants to shed cap and suck enough to find a difference maker.

Then, finally I'd let Kaman walk, offer Bellinelli something reasonable (3 years 9M) to help the rotation out, and end up with this:

Anthony Davis/Emeka Okafor or Justin Smith
Jeff Green/Emeka Okafor or Justin Smith
Trevor Ariza/Marco Bellinelli
Ben Gordon/Jeremy Lamb 
Jarrett Jack/Somebody

That's an up tempo team that can play exciting basketball while Davis develops (while still losing enough to gain high lottery picks) and financially be in position to make major trades/signings by the time Davis is ready to really take a step up in 2-3 years. Makes sense in the stands, makes sense for Benson, makes sense financially.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Porn Player said:


> This franchise is in a great spot to turn around. My picks? Anthony Davis. Kendall Marshall.
> 
> Lock up EG.
> 
> Keep Landry.
> 
> I would move any and all other pieces for draft picks. This draft has a ton of talent and the Hornets should look to start the rebuild with a bang.


I am in full support of this plan, including Kendall Marshall, except that I might keep Jack and Vasquez. Okafor, Ariza, and some of the other young guys probably need to go, though.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Anthony Davis is a total no brainer, not even worth discussing. 

Now at 10, you have some options. There are a few ways they could go, and I really would support a couple of choices. I think Kendall Marshall would be a great fit, but if they are enamored with Jack or not enthralled with Marshall than it is what it is. Terrence Jones could be a nice homerun swing for them, and they would already have some chemistry coming into everything. Perry Jones is another swing for the fences that I wouldn't have an issue with. I would then see what I could do about trading back up into the middle of the second (would be a cheap move to make) and nab Scott Machado. Gives them a pass first backup guard with some potential to be dangerous, and if his weaknesses end up being more glaring than any of his strengths it was a low risk move in the first place.

So coming out of the draft, I would like to see them nab Anthony Davis, a PF prospect (ideally one with a lot of upside), and then steal their backup PG in the 2nd.

I pay Eric Gordon whatever his market value is and live with it, because it's a weak position and he gives you valuable skills. Not to mention you just traded away your franchise player and Eric Gordon was the centerpiece of the return you got on him, and when he played he showed you enough good things. Unless your doctors refuse to clear him you pony up, and you're happy about it.

Personally I don't see a point in amnestying Okafor, he's still a capable player and probably still a valuable tradeable asset. You're not going to sign anybody game changing in free agency, so the cap space is pointless. In fact, you'd have to overpay to get anybody anyways, so just suck it up and let Okafor help ease Davis' transition into the pro's (not to mention Okafor is intelligent and hard working, which would be great qualities for Davis to pick up on). Davis isn't going to be able to guard every center right out of the gate, so having a bigger body like Okafor next to him gives them some match up flexibility. 

I would take the Indiana Pacers approach and just bring in high character guys on reasonable contracts without tying anybody down long term. Let all of your young cats grow together and get ample playing time. Hopefully Davis is what everybody expects, hopefully whoever you nab at 10 grows into a starting quality player, and hopefully Eric Gordon can stay healthy. The future could be really bright for this team, and I'm hoping things go well.


----------



## Dre

You don't like Lamb?


----------



## BlakeJesus

I don't dislike him, but why waste a pick on a shooting guard when that's the same position your best player (maybe 2nd if you want to count Davis yet) players and neither of them have any positional flexibility? Austin Rivers would make more sense just because he can give you minutes at PG and SG off the bench, but I'd rather gamble on a guy who might end up being my starting PF and compliments the guy I'm drafting number one overall.


----------



## RollWithEm

I can't speak for anyone else, but I do not like Lamb as a pro-prospect. I've got the perfect comparison for him (at least my perception of him). He's is halfway between Juan Dixon and Ndudi Ebi. Right in between them in height, weight, skillset, athletic ability, and even attitude. He's the perfect midpoint between those two players for me... and they were both quite unsuccessful in the league.


----------



## Dre

BlakeJesus said:


> I don't dislike him, but why waste a pick on a shooting guard when that's the same position your best player (maybe 2nd if you want to count Davis yet) players and neither of them have any positional flexibility? Austin Rivers would make more sense just because he can give you minutes at PG and SG off the bench, but I'd rather gamble on a guy who might end up being my starting PF and compliments the guy I'm drafting number one overall.


True..in my scenario they were letting Gordon walk :kanyeshrug:

And wow Rollwithem...I can't say I agree with that one.


----------



## RollWithEm

The more I think about this franchise and their current position, the less possible I think it is for them to let Gordon walk... at any price. They simply cannot lose one of the top 6 SGs in basketball at only 23 years old regardless of his injury history. He just has so much career ahead of him. Gordon, Brow, the 10th pick, and possibly Aminu just have to be the core of this team going forward.


----------



## Dre

I'm starting to think he's not that great honestly. He's just a scorer. And is he even the type of scorer to where he'll make all-star teams just off that? Is he even better than Monta Ellis, a guy held in significantly lower regard


----------



## RollWithEm

I have watched almost every one of his games these last two seasons (granted that's a small sample size) and various sporadic games throughout his first two seasons. He has truly improved in several facets of his game. He's a great penetrator and finisher at the basket through contact. He has quickened his release on his jump shot. He has been playing defense with his feet instead of his hands more. He still doesn't have excellent court vision, and he can still get abused at times by taller guards when their shot is falling.

I think he's better than Monta Ellis. Not by a ton, but better.


----------



## 29380

Aminu is not good enough to be part of a team's core would not be surprised if the Hornets decline his option next year.


----------



## Dre

RollWithEm said:


> I have watched almost every one of his games these last two seasons (granted that's a small sample size) and various sporadic games throughout his first two seasons. He has truly improved in several facets of his game. He's a great penetrator and finisher at the basket through contact. He has quickened his release on his jump shot. He has been playing defense with his feet instead of his hands more. He still doesn't have excellent court vision, and he can still get abused at times by taller guards when their shot is falling.
> 
> I think he's better than Monta Ellis. Not by a ton, but better.


None of that really sounds like something that's going to make a marked improvement in his production...

And Ellis is hated on these boards but Gordon is looked at like some future wunderkind when they have similar production...I don't know...


----------



## RollWithEm

I would like to state on the record that Ellis might be hated on these boards but not by me.


----------



## Dre

Same here


----------



## Floods

*Would you try to win this season or tank again for more talent?*

Hornets probably won't be that good next season no matter what. But 2013 is looking like a pretty strong draft class. I'm not sure tanking is even necessary.

*How would you handle Eric Gordon's situation?*

Let him walk. He's another Jamal Crawford/Ben Gordon. Paying him the max would be a terrible, terrible mistake. Get picks for him in a S&T if you can.

*What would you do with the 1st and 10th picks?*

1st pick should be Anthony Davis, obviously. 10th pick, my first choice would be Perry Jones. With Davis in the bag, you can afford to go out on a limb with that second pick. With PJ3's athleticism and outside shooting, he definitely has a future at small forward. If that insane upside comes to fruition, you're looking at a damn good frontcourt in a few years. I highly doubt he falls to 10 though. Golden State or Detroit will take him, despite the fact that he's high-risk and they really can't afford to mess up another draft.

If Perry's gone, fall back on either Lillard or Marshall.

*What trades would you make?*

Nothing major. What's more notable is the trades I wouldn't make. I'd hang on to both Okafor and Ariza. When 2014 rolls around and team is on the fast track to the western conference's upper tier (assuming Davis and 10 succeed), $19 million in expiring contracts will be a great trade chip to add more talent.

*How would you approach free agency?*

Nothing major. Sit pretty and sign low budget role players according on need.


----------



## LA68

Dre said:


> This is all outside of the pretense of NBA reality...this is what _I_ would do, not what's likely to happen:
> 
> First off "fix" to me implies something quick, like a move or two and they're golden. This team is far from that point but they're on the right track. So I'll be focused with this on keeping them there.
> 
> Obviously, you draft *Anthony Davis*. Cornerstone, future all-star, defensive anchor, you build around his skillset.
> 
> The next and most important decision (because Davis is a no-brainer) is *Eric Gordon*. He's _going_ to get overpaid.
> 
> That leads into the *number 10*.
> 
> Jarrett Jack is fine at point guard,
> 
> This year I see that in Jeremy Lamb and Austin Rivers. People question Lamb's long range shooting and defensive intensity,
> 
> My pick would be Lamb, he has the size advantage, and the flaws in his scouting file are more easily tolerated and/or coachable.
> 
> Now Emeka Okafor. You have the amnesty, you can use it at any time on him..what I would do is keep him around for Davis' sake,
> 
> *Carl Landry*, I'd do this: I'm going after *Jeff Green*
> 
> As far as trades, I'd help replace Gordon with Gordon. *Ben Gordon*
> 
> EDIT: I'd be trading the TPE for Gordon, as Detroit wants to shed cap and suck enough to find a difference maker.
> 
> Bellinelli something reasonable (3 years 9M) to help the rotation out, and end up with this:
> 
> Anthony Davis/Emeka Okafor or Justin Smith
> Jeff Green/Emeka Okafor or Justin Smith
> Trevor Ariza/Marco Bellinelli
> Ben Gordon/Jeremy Lamb
> Jarrett Jack/Somebody


New Orleans:

You start with what you have that's good: Start a team full of draft picks, you get the Kings. Later you get the Hawks. I don't want that and you don't either !

Okafor, Ariza and Jack form a nice basis to build around. Guys who have been to the playoffs (Ariza to the finals). And can counsel the younger guys. ( Who does Tyreke Evans or John Wall have to ask questions to ?)

Jeff Green has heart problems, not touching that with a ten foot pole.

When you draft in the lottery, you don't draft for need (see Portland). You take the best player available. If he doesn't fit, he's a valuable trade asset for a vet. Davis fits right in with Okafor. 

That leaves the SG open. Just because you may need a SG, you still get the best player available. Get one of those big men like Henson, Moultrie or Leonard. Then dangle him out there for the best swing man you can get. 

Gordon stays hurt. He can play for the qualifying offer or get a better deal somewhere. Get someone taller, more athletic and more durable for a rookie deal. SG' are a dime a dozen anyways. Bellinelli for $3 million can spread the offense and play the 1-2 or 3. Ben Gordon shows he can't play team ball. Especially when its a losing team , he feels he has to take over every game. And can't plus there's no defense there. 

(There's also a rumor that the Thunder won't have the space to pay Harden and Ibaka and Harden might be moving on. Deals like that are the reason you just don't bring in bad deals like Ben Gordon.)

Let Kaman head off to Boston. Davis makes Landry irrelevant. 

Okafor - Solid Vet
Davis - Youth
Ariza - Winning experience
(trade for 10th pk)Proven Player
Jack - Solid Vet

You have a mixture of youth and experience. Guys who already have some chemistry. And Davis is under no pressure as he has some help as he figures things out.

Of course none of this will happen.


----------



## Bogg

Basel said:


> I don't think you should try to tank. Not with the #1 and #10 picks. You don't want to bring these guys into a losing environment right off the bat and give them the sense that you don't want to win right away. They're being drafted by you to win and show that they can be the type of player to lead you to that. As for who they should draft at 10, I can't say because I don't know enough about the players outside of the top 4-5 that will probably go.


I disagree, tank like hell for another year or two and get as many draft picks as you can. Hoard cap space and turn that into more picks. Tanking is what got Oklahoma City Russel Westbrook and James Harden, and using cap space to create picks got them Serge Ibaka. Draft high for another year or two and try to turn Ariza into one or more mid-firsts in the next two drafts. If somebody wants to give you a first for Okafor and his contract, God bless. When Washington figures out that they're in great shape to trade for Dwight _and_ sign Deron Williams, offer to eat the last year of Rashard Lewis' contract for a lottery-protected first and New Orleans' own 2015 second rounder back so that Washington can use their amnesty on Blatche. Be _bad_, so that in four years you can be excellent.


----------



## Porn Player

I've just been looking at the Bobcats thread. Boy, at least the Hornets have some nice pieces. 

It's amazing how lucking into the number 1 choice can alter the destiny for a franchise.


EDIT - Unless that franchise is in Toronto. Then you get a 7 footer that floats like a fairy.


----------



## RollWithEm

Porn Player said:


> It's amazing how lucking into the number 1 choice can alter the destiny for a franchise.
> 
> EDIT - Unless that franchise is in Toronto. Then you get a 7 footer that floats like a fairy.


Let's not jump to conclusions on the Brow, yet.


----------



## Porn Player

The gulf from 1 to 2 in this draft seems lightyears.


----------



## RollWithEm

Porn Player said:


> The gulf from 1 to 2 in this draft *seems* lightyears.


Key word


----------



## Porn Player

What else can I say right now? The Hornets look to have a really bright future. The Bobcats look like they could stay in trouble for many more years.


----------



## kbdullah

I think you keep Gordon. You know he's good for 20+ and he feeds the ball well into the post, as you saw when he was with LAC. He'd mesh well with Davis and help spread the floor for him, which is important b/c it gives Davis the space and time to grow into his offensive game. There aren't a lot of quality shooting guards, and for the record, I like Monta Ellis. He's not great defensively, but you've got plenty athleticism at the SF position with Ariza and Aminu, so that can cover up Gordon's lack of wingspan at SG. 

Speaking of which, Ariza and Aminu on the wings is redundant, so dump one of the two. Hornets do need more scoring out of the small forward position, Jeff Green's name was mentioned and he would make sense there.

Take a point guard at #10, possibly Marshall if he's there. If you can bring back Kaman on a short deal, bring him back at center and you can have a good frontcourt duo. Okafor's contract is too expensive so flip him if you can or bite the bullet and amnesty him. 

If you can't afford to resign Gordon, and a veteran like Terry is available, take him for a couple years b/c he provides a poor mans version of the same thing. 

There is actually an opportunity for this team to be on the level as a team like the Utah Jazz within 1-2 years. But you gotta get the young guys in a winning environment quickly so they learn to play the game the right way.


----------



## RollWithEm

I notice no one has mentioned coaching in this thread. Everyone is in agreement that Monty Williams is the guy to get this team back on the road to success?


----------



## Bogg

I don't think Monty is a miserable head coach, but top coaches aren't falling all over themselves to get to New Orleans. He seemed to have the Hornets playing hard last year, might as well give him an opportunity.


----------



## girllovesthegame

I want to keep Monty. Players respect the heck out of him.

Yesterdays' prospects had nothing but good things to say about him too.



> “He has a great reputation, first of all,” Zeller said. “He’s somebody that’s very straight-forward. He can get on you but he doesn’t curse and I really respect that from a coach. He’s going to say it very bluntly but that’s something that takes a lot less time and you get the point right off the bat.”





> “You can tell he watches every little thing,” former Duke guard Austin Rivers said. “I think coaches just let things go. They just put them through workouts and see who they like the best. I think Monty really coaches everybody. He watches every little thing and I think that’s what the great coaches do.”


----------



## Basel

I think Monty deserves a shot at coaching this team next season. He did a good job given what he had last season with the CP3 trade and then Gordon being injured as well. Plus, as a lot of teams have seemingly said about certain coaches (Lakers come to mind with Mike Brown), it was a short season so he didn't get to work with the players like he would normally be able to. Give him a training camp and practices throughout the season and you never know what might happen.


----------



## RollWithEm

I personally like what I've heard from Monty. He makes over-the-top complimentary comments about his players, but other than that he's done a good job so far.


----------



## RollWithEm

Eric Gordon prepares for free agency



> "I do like New Orleans," he said. "It's a pretty good city with good fans and it's a good organization."


Spoken like a true restricted free agent.


----------



## girllovesthegame

> "They've got all the cards," Gordon said. "But I wouldn't mind (going back)."


Yessir. They've got all the cards.


----------



## Bogg

What do you want him to say? He's played nine games for the Hornets and they've been lukewarm about committing to him. It's not like he's got any history with the team or chemistry with the rest of the roster.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Bogg said:


> What do you want him to say? He's played nine games for the Hornets and they've been lukewarm about committing to him. It's not like he's got any history with the team or chemistry with the rest of the roster.


How do you know they've been lukewarm about committing to him? Where'd that come from? They offered him a 4 year extension but didn't come to an agreement before the deadline. That could've been him and his agents doing.


----------



## Luke

Try and work out a sign and trade deal with Brooklyn in a Gordon/Williams swap. Draft a wing that can hit the perimeter shot with the 10th pick.


----------



## RollWithEm

*DWill*



Luke said:


> Try and work out a sign and trade deal with Brooklyn in a Gordon/Williams swap.


That would of course be ideal for the Hornets, but I don't see Brooklyn making that deal.


----------



## Bogg

girllovesthegame said:


> How do you know they've been lukewarm about committing to him? Where'd that come from? They offered him a 4 year extension but didn't come to an agreement before the deadline. That could've been him and his agents doing.


I haven't heard anything out of the Hornets camp along the lines of how much of a priority bringing Gordon back is for them or any of the usual PR stuff teams put out, and they didn't want to . I don't mean lukewarm in a bad way, just that the Hornets clearly aren't sure if they want to pay Gordon, and he knows it, so the two sides are just seeing how the summer goes and they both know it.


----------



## girllovesthegame

The thing with the Gordon situation is they offered him an extension. He and his agent didn't accept it. No one here knows the reason. Could be they wanted more money so opted to be a restricted free agent to let the market dictate his worth. Could be that they wanted to see what direction the team was headed in. The Hornets still didn't have an owner. Most players look for stability and the Hornets weren't as stable then as they are today. They offered him an extension after he had only played 2 games for them.


----------



## girllovesthegame

> "We want him here for the long term; we're looking forward to signing him this summer," Hornets general manager Dell Demps told SI.com. "We think he is a big-time player who can score, and we're thrilled to have him. He's a big part of our plans for the future."


Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...04/12/gordon.hornets/index.html#ixzz1xaYxjAXH



> "We talked this weekend and he said he wanted to come down here and work out, see the guys and see the coaches,’’ Hornets coach Monty Williams said. "That’s who he’s been since he’s been here. I’m excited about getting him back this summer. I think he’s going to be really good for these young guys.’’


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2012/06/new_orleans_saints_gm_mickey_l.html

And Monty has said on numerous times in videos that Gordon is still our best player. Should the Hornets have thrown the max at him after playing 2 games with the team alongside having no owner?


----------



## girllovesthegame

How much is Gordon worth? How much is too much? How much is not enough?


----------



## Bogg

girllovesthegame said:


> And Monty has said on numerous times in videos that Gordon is still our best player. Should the Hornets have thrown the max at him after playing 2 games with the team alongside having no owner?


I'm not saying the Hornets did anything wrong, or even that they need to bring him back. However, fairly or unfairly, he's going to look at guys out of his draft class like Derrick Rose, Russell Westbrook, and Kevin Love as his peers, and the Hornets(correctly) haven't made him a priority the way those other players were by their respective teams. The Hornets are lukewarm on Gordon; they'll sign him to a long-term contract, but only at the right price. Nothing wrong with that, but there's also nothing wrong with the players being honest about it.


EDIT: As far as how much they should pay him, I'd be hesitant to commit too much more than Gallinari money to him, maybe $50 over four years, but I wouldn't be happy about it. It may just be best for New Orleans to find a sign-and-trade destination for him in return for another high pick or a good prospect.


----------



## Luke

*Re: DWill*



RollWithEm said:


> That would of course be ideal for the Hornets, but I don't see Brooklyn making that deal.


I don't know about that. There's really no reason for Williams to stay in Brooklyn at this point, and getting a guy who will at least sneak into some all star games for him isn't an awful scenario. It's better then just letting him walk.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Bogg said:


> I'm not saying the Hornets did anything wrong, or even that they need to bring him back. However, fairly or unfairly, he's going to look at guys out of his draft class like Derrick Rose, Russell Westbrook, and Kevin Love as his peers, and the Hornets(correctly) haven't made him a priority the way those other players were by their respective teams. The Hornets are lukewarm on Gordon; they'll sign him to a long-term contract, but only at the right price. Nothing wrong with that, but there's also nothing wrong with the players being honest about it.
> 
> 
> EDIT: As far as how much they should pay him, I'd be hesitant to commit too much more than Gallinari money to him, maybe $50 over four years, but I wouldn't be happy about it. It may just be best for New Orleans to find a sign-and-trade destination for him in return for another high pick or a good prospect.


Well they've been saying all the 'right' things about him being a Hornet long term so I guess we'll see. He's a restricted free agent. Lots of restricted free agents test the market. Do they not? I don't see how you're saying they haven't made him a priority though after they offered the guy a 4 year extension after he only played 2 games. What should they have done in your opinion to show he's a priortity to them? Should they have paid him a max deal before the deadline but after only playing 2 games? Should they have continued to pursue him even AFTER the deadline ignoring the rules?

And I think they did in fact offer him about $50M over 4 years. That's $12.5M a year. After playing 2 games.


----------



## Bogg

girllovesthegame said:


> Well they've been saying all the 'right' things about him being a Hornet long term so I guess we'll see. He's a restricted free agent. Lots of restricted free agents test the market. Do they not? I don't see how you're saying they haven't made him a priority though after they offered the guy a 4 year extension after he only played 2 games. What should they have done in your opinion to show he's a priortity to them? Should they have paid him a max deal before the deadline but after only playing 2 games? Should they have continued to pursue him even AFTER the deadline ignoring the rules?
> 
> And I think they did in fact offer him about $50M over 4 years. That's $12.5M a year. After playing 2 games.


You......uh, you didn't read the part where I said I don't actually think the Hornets did anything wrong and may, in fact, be best served not bringing him back, did you?


----------



## girllovesthegame

Bogg said:


> You......uh, you didn't read the part where I said I don't actually think the Hornets did anything wrong and may, in fact, be best served not bringing him back, did you?


Uh, yes I did. You didn't say the Hornets did anything wrong but I just didn't agree to where you said they were lukewarm with him. They offered him the contract and it was rejected. Are they supposed to be in the media each and everyday during the offseason talking about how much Gordon is a priority? I wish I could play 2 games for a team and they were lukewarm with me by offering me $50M over 4 years. Why would they be best served not bringing him back? Sure, I could see not bringing him back if he wants too doggone much money. Should they not bring him back because he's injury prone? He's had his injuries sure. They were different injuries and not any kind of lingering, degenerative conditions or anything though.


----------



## Bogg

girllovesthegame said:


> Uh, yes I did. You didn't say the Hornets did anything wrong but I just didn't agree to where you said they were lukewarm with him. They offered him the contract and it was rejected. Are they supposed to be in the media each and everyday during the offseason talking about how much Gordon is a priority? I wish I could play 2 games for a team and they were lukewarm with me by offering me $50M over 4 years. Why would they be best served not bringing him back? *Sure, I could see not bringing him back if he wants too doggone much money.* Should they not bring him back because he's injury prone? He's had his injuries sure. They were different injuries and not any kind of lingering, degenerative conditions or anything though.


That's exactly it. They'd like to bring him back, but only at the right price, and if someone else wants to give him a huge deal they'll be fine with letting him walk. Gordon will be happy playing for whoever gives him the most money, Hornets or not. If you don't like describing that situation as "lukewarm", then fine, but neither side is in love with the other, that's just the way it is.


----------



## girllovesthegame

How many teams would offer Eric Gordon Kevin Love or Russell Westbrook money right now?


----------



## girllovesthegame

Bogg said:


> That's exactly it. They'd like to bring him back, but only at the right price, and if someone else wants to give him a huge deal they'll be fine with letting him walk. Gordon will be happy playing for whoever gives him the most money, Hornets or not. If you don't like describing that situation as "lukewarm", then fine, but neither side is in love with the other, that's just the way it is.


Of course they should only bring him back at the right price. That would only be smart. And he SHOULD be happy playing for whoever gives him the most money, Hornets or not. I took 'lukewarm' to mean the Hornets have shown little to no enthusiam when in fact, that just wasn't true. They offered the extension and always talk about how they'd like to have him longterm. That's not lukewarm imo. Now if they never offered the extension in the first place and decided to wait until the summer, and you hardly ever hear them talk about him, then I'd say THAT is lukewarm. I guess we just have different definitions of the word lukewarm.


----------



## Bogg

That's.....not really relevant. The point is that's the kind of figure that Gordon has in his head, and there _are_ teams out there with the means and a hole at shooting guard, so that's what he's going to try to get. He'll come back to the Hornets if they wind up the highest bidder, and the Hornets are fine with him going out and testing the market if he isn't willing to sign for what they want to pay him.

EDIT: This was in response to the question of how many teams would give him Love/Westbrook money


----------



## girllovesthegame

Bogg said:


> That's.....not really relevant. The point is that's the kind of figure that Gordon has in his head, and there _are_ teams out there with the means and a hole at shooting guard, so that's what he's going to try to get. He'll come back to the Hornets if they wind up the highest bidder, and the Hornets are fine with him going out and testing the market if he isn't willing to sign for what they want to pay him.
> 
> EDIT: This was in response to the question of how many teams would give him Love/Westbrook money


What's ....not really relevant? The fact that I disgree with you what I think lukewarm means?

ETA: Oh ok. It's just a question. I want to know how many teams would give him that kind of money right now.

ETA: I'm sure he and his agent are going to try to get as much money as they can. What player wouldn't?


----------



## Bogg

girllovesthegame said:


> Of course they should only bring him back at the right price. That would only be smart. And he SHOULD be happy playing for whoever gives him the most money, Hornets or not. I took 'lukewarm' to mean the Hornets have shown little to no enthusiam when in fact, that just wasn't true. They offered the extension and always talk about how they'd like to have him longterm. That's not lukewarm imo. Now if they never offered the extension in the first place and decided to wait until the summer, and you hardly ever hear them talk about him, then I'd say THAT is lukewarm. I guess we just have different definitions of the word lukewarm.


Yea, now we're just arguing semantics(literally).


----------



## Bogg

girllovesthegame said:


> What's ....not really relevant? The fact that I disgree with you what I think lukewarm means?


How many teams would realistically offer Gordon a max contract.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Yeah, I saw you edit to say what your response was in reference to AFTER I asked what was irrelevant. 

I don't think there's anything more for me to add on this subject. eace:


----------



## Bogg

girllovesthegame said:


> What's ....not really relevant? The fact that I disgree with you what I think lukewarm means?
> 
> ETA: *Oh ok. It's just a question. I want to know how many teams would give him that kind of money right now.*
> 
> ETA: I'm sure he and his agent are going to try to get as much money as they can. What player wouldn't?


Oh, alright. Charlotte may pay him out of pure desperation to get someone who can score, and with a move or two Utah could free up some space or work a sign-and-trade to have him solve their problem on the perimeter. I could see Minnesota wanting to work out a sign and trade for him, and the Pacers need a real shooting guard and may be willing to trade Granger straight up for him. Brooklyn may get desperate for a face if Williams and Wallace leave, and Washington could create cap space as well. There are definitely places where he _could_ land, it just depends on how individual front offices feel about him. I really think that Jordan and the Charlotte front office are the wild card in all this, though, especially if they go either Robinson or Drummond in the draft.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Bogg said:


> Oh, alright. Charlotte may pay him out of pure desperation to get someone who can score, and with a move or two Utah could free up some space or work a sign-and-trade to have him solve their problem on the perimeter. I could see Minnesota wanting to work out a sign and trade for him, and the Pacers need a real shooting guard and *may be willing to trade Granger straight up for him.* Brooklyn may get desperate for a face if Williams and Wallace leave, and Washington could create cap space as well. There are definitely places where he _could_ land, it just depends on how individual front offices feel about him. I really think that Jordan and the Charlotte front office are the wild card in all this, though, especially if they go either Robinson or Drummond in the draft.


I know there are places he could land. There's no doubt about that. There's always somewhere a player could land. I just wanted to know which teams would offer him Love/Westbrook kind of money. Which, imo, would be overpaying him. But, teams overpay players all the time. I don't think it would be smart for the Hornets to do it though. If the Hornets can take on Granger's salary, then why wouldn't they just offer that to Gordon? I think $50M over 4 is a fair deal for Gordon. He's still young. He can still get another big deal after that deal, providing he doesn't have a career ending injury. I don't think that I'd go a whole lot over that though. Granger makes more than that.


----------



## e-monk

so what did the Hornets get for Paul if Gordon walks? cap space and the #10 pick?

"basketball reasons...."


----------



## girllovesthegame

I still think I'd rather have that than Scola, Martin. Cuz if the Hornets would've ended up with Scola, Martin, chances are great that we wouldn't have ended up with .....


----------



## Tooeasy

Yup. Dominoes all fell into place correctly, so if you look at it like paul for davis/10/aminu/cap space then I'd say it was an absolute steal. If gordon fills the cap space left behind then great, if he doesnt then someone else will replace it.


----------



## Basel

I guess when you look at it that way, the deal you got from the Clippers ended up being better. But originally, I still believe Lakers made the better offer until Stern screwed us.


----------



## RollWithEm

Lakers/Rockets offer was better in my opinion. I wasted every dollar I spent on Hornets tickets last season. I would have loved to watch that KMart/Odom/Scola/Dragic/Okafor/Ariza/Jack team go to the second round of the playoffs this year.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Basel said:


> I guess when you look at it that way, the deal you got from the Clippers ended up being better. But originally, I still believe Lakers made the better offer until Stern screwed us.


Stern didn't screw you. Paul's agent shouldn't have fed Broussard (his little media girlfriend) all that info before a deal was agreed upon/ok'd by the league. Sure you think the Lakers deal was a better one. For the LAKERS. The Clippers deal was better for the long term of the Hornets. Not everything is about the Lakers. But I think you know that already.

ETA: Broussard and Paul's agent thought they were going to intimidate Stern into a bad deal by using the media and it didn't work.


----------



## girllovesthegame

RollWithEm said:


> Lakers/Rockets offer was better in my opinion. I wasted every dollar I spent on Hornets tickets last season. I would have loved to watch that KMart/Odom/Scola/Dragic/Okafor/Ariza/Jack team go to the second round of the playoffs this year.


That deal was NOT better for the Hornets. Not then, and not now. And I seriously doubt that team would've made it to any second round of any playoffs.


----------



## RollWithEm

girllovesthegame said:


> That deal was NOT better for the Hornets. Not then, and not now. And I seriously doubt that team would've made it to any second round of any playoffs.


That team was MUCH MUCH better in the short term and arguably better in the longterm (depending on what you see the Brow's ceiling as). Also, that team would have been significantly better than this year's Clippers. The Clippers made the second round.


----------



## girllovesthegame

RollWithEm said:


> That team was MUCH MUCH better in the short term and arguably better in the longterm (depending on what you see the Brow's ceiling as). Also, that team would have been significantly better than this year's Clippers. The Clippers made the second round.


I don't even know how you're including Jack who was injured a good bit and especially Okafor who missed almost the entire season as making some kind of impact. Kevin Martin missed 26 games, and Odom would've been sulking. I'm glad Stern/the league didn't just settle on instant gratification.


----------



## Bogg

Never mind the fact that Odom was a serious non-factor all season. The Lakers trade would have locked the Hornets into an aging core that would have been fighting to get a seventh or eighth seed this year and next before it nose-dived off a cliff.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Bogg said:


> Never mind the fact that Odom was a serious non-factor all season. The Lakers trade would have locked the Hornets into an aging core that would have been fighting to get a seventh or eighth seed this year and next before it nose-dived off a cliff.


That's exactly right. :laugh:


----------



## RollWithEm

Let's start with Jarrett Jack. He had only missed three games before they shut him down for the season with a stress fracture that many players play with. There was simply no reason for him to continue playing when the team would only benefit from better draft positioning. Furthermore, there is no way of knowing if he even would have gotten that injury had Dragic been around to take some of the pressure off. Also, he's only 28. It's not like he doesn't have another 5 good years in front of him. He's on a deal that expires this coming season... so the team still has plenty flexibility with his deal.

The same is true of Okafor's injury. There's absolutely no way you can say whether or not he would've sustained the same injury to his knee had the roster been deeper. He's also not yet 30 and had 4 consecutive healthy season before this one. He is not an injury problem. His contract expires when he will be 31 and still an effective player.

Dragic is a young guy who had a very big year in Houston. Kevin Martin is not a huge downgrade from Eric Gordon. Luis Scola would have been the oldest core piece, and his contract expires a year or two before I expect his production to drop off. It's not like he relies on his athleticism and above-the-rim game. 

The Hornets also still would have had their own draft pick as well as the Rockets' pick this year. 

Not to mention the most important part is that they would've remained competitive. How much money did you waste on tickets this year? I'll tell you my number, if you tell me yours.

Also, that part about them struggling for the 7th or 8th seed is ridiculous, IMO. They would have been the 4th best team in the West, the Clippers would be in the lottery, and the Rockets would, too.


----------



## girllovesthegame

RollWithEm said:


> Let's start with Jarrett Jack. He had only missed three games before they shut him down for the season with a stress fracture that many players play with. There was simply no reason for him to continue playing when the team would only benefit from better draft positioning. Furthermore, there is no way of knowing if he even would have gotten that injury had Dragic been around to take some of the pressure off. Also, he's only 28. It's not like he doesn't have another 5 good years in front of him. He's on a deal that expires this coming season... so the team still has plenty flexibility with his deal.
> 
> The same is true of Okafor's injury. There's absolutely no way you can say whether or not he would've sustained the same injury to his knee had the roster been deeper. He's also not yet 30 and had 4 consecutive healthy season before this one. He is not an injury problem. His contract expires when he will be 31 and still an effective player.
> 
> Dragic is a young guy who had a very big year in Houston. Kevin Martin is not a huge downgrade from Eric Gordon. Luis Scola would have been the oldest core piece, and his contract expires a year or two before I expect his production to drop off. It's not like he relies on his athleticism and above-the-rim game.
> 
> The Hornets also still would have had their own draft pick as well as the Rockets' pick this year.
> 
> Not to mention the most important part is that they would've remained competitive. How much money did you waste on tickets this year? I'll tell you my number, if you tell me yours.
> 
> *Also, that part about them struggling for the 7th or 8th seed is ridiculous, IMO. They would have been the 4th best team in the West*, the Clippers would be in the lottery, and the Rockets would, too.













I'll just say I disagree.


----------



## Bogg

RollWithEm said:


> Not to mention the most important part is that they would've remained competitive. How much money did you waste on tickets this year? I'll tell you my number, if you tell me yours.


Competitive enough to get bounced in the first round for two years and then disband. Even if you think they would've all stayed healthy(unlikely) and been a lock for the playoffs, that team doesn't beat OKC, San An, the Lakers, or Memphis. Whether they could beat Dallas is doubtful, I think Dirk just absolutely takes that series over, and they're _maybe_ as good as Denver, but maybe not. Teams being bad for a few years is how you rebuild, if Davis pans out nobody's going to be lamenting the lost opportunity to lose in six back in 2012.


----------



## RollWithEm

Who says no to an Okafor, Ariza, and Anthony Davis for Dwight Howard swap?

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...be-willing-to-trade-for-dwight-howard/page/20


----------



## Bogg

RollWithEm said:


> Who says no to an Okafor, Ariza, and Anthony Davis for Dwight Howard swap?
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...be-willing-to-trade-for-dwight-howard/page/20


Dwight Howard


----------



## RollWithEm

According to Sports Illustrated: The Hornets have not promised Austin Rivers at 10.



> When it was reported that a lottery team had promised to draft Duke shooting guard Austin Rivers, many suspected that it came from New Orleans with its No. 10 pick. His father, Celtics coach Doc Rivers, and Hornets coach Monty Williams are close friends, and Austin is just the sort of young, confident talent that New Orleans could use during its rebuilding process. But a source with knowledge of the situation insisted that the Hornets have not promised Rivers.


I would love to see them address their PG hole either through the draft or through a draft day trade for the 10th pick.


----------



## Bogg

I wouldn't think that they'd promise Rivers at 10 unless he absolutely killed it in his workout. Going with a 6'3" gunner would, however, indicate that they're planning on Gordon walking.


----------



## RollWithEm

Bogg said:


> I wouldn't think that they'd promise Rivers at 10 unless he absolutely killed it in his workout. Going with a 6'3" gunner would, however, indicate that they're planning on Gordon walking.


I don't think it would mean that at all. I would think they could play together for stretches, but that Rivers would be a good bet as a 6th man.


----------



## RollWithEm

Looks like the Hornets will indeed buy-out Rashard as expected:



> The Wizards had discussions about Lewis with New Orleans near the trade deadline, according to league sources, but decided to reopen those discussions with the draft — and the deadline for Lewis’s buyout – drawing near. The Hornets recently landed the rights to draft Anthony Davis with the No. 1 overall pick. They reportedly have no interest in retaining Lewis and will save nearly $8 million.


LINK


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Draft Anthony Davis at #1 and Kendall Marshall at #10...I really think Marshall will develop into one of the better passing PGs in the league.
Re-sign Eric Gordon, Carl Landry and Lance Thomas.

Kendall Marshall...Jarrett Jack
Eric Gordon...Greivis Vasquez...Xavier Henry
Al Farouq Aminu...FREE AGENT/DRAFT PICK
Carl Landry...Lance Thomas...Gustavo Ayon
Anthony Davis...Jason Smith

That team is in the lottery again the next year, when you then take either a SF (Muhammad, McAdoo, Poythress) or another big man (C. Zeller, Noel). After Jack and Lewis' deals are off the books in 2013, you're left with Marshall, Gordon, Davis, another lotto pick and tons of cap room. Not to mention, you have a solid group of role players on board (Landry, Aminu, Vasquez, Smith). That's Thunder 2.0.


----------



## Tom

AD is Pervis Ellison or Kenyon Martin.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Damian Necronamous said:


> Draft Anthony Davis at #1 and Kendall Marshall at #10...I really think Marshall will develop into one of the better passing PGs in the league.
> Re-sign Eric Gordon, Carl Landry and Lance Thomas.
> 
> Kendall Marshall...Jarrett Jack
> Eric Gordon...Greivis Vasquez...Xavier Henry
> Al Farouq Aminu...FREE AGENT/DRAFT PICK
> Carl Landry...Lance Thomas...Gustavo Ayon
> Anthony Davis...Jason Smith
> 
> That team is in the lottery again the next year, when you then take either a SF (Muhammad, McAdoo, Poythress) or another big man (C. Zeller, Noel). After Jack and Lewis' deals are off the books in 2013, you're left with Marshall, Gordon, Davis, another lotto pick and tons of cap room. Not to mention, you have a solid group of role players on board (Landry, Aminu, Vasquez, Smith). That's Thunder 2.0.


I'm kinda liking this.


----------



## Tom

They might score like 75 points a game with that squad


----------



## RollWithEm

Marco Belinelli: 'I want to play for a contender'

Of course you do, fella, of course you do.


----------



## Bogg

RollWithEm said:


> Marco Belinelli: 'I want to play for a contender'
> 
> Of course you do, fella, of course you do.


Translation: I want Mike Miller's job of launching five wide-open jumpers a game and doing nothing else.


----------



## Tom

replacing Marco would be huge step. That guy is a waste of space.


----------



## RollWithEm

Bogg said:


> Translation: I want Mike Miller's job of launching five wide-open jumpers a game and doing nothing else.


No joke, Mike Miller is still a good rebounding wing.


----------



## RollWithEm

The New Orleans Hornets are considering point guard Kendall Marshall with 10th pick


----------



## Tooeasy

I honestly wouldnt hate on marshall as the hornets selection. High character guy, shows great maturity and knowledge, would mesh with the other guys real well I think. Tough as nails too, I watched the ncaa tourney game where he broke his wrist and still finished the game, dood didnt even act like anything happened to him which shows some real grit, especially considering he fractured his elbow as well and didnt even know it. His jump shot improved in the second half of the season, but honestly his playmaking ability is so amazing that him turning into a 10/10 kind of player would be just fine to me. 10 might be a little high just because I feel like he could be there later in the draft, but if the Hornets want him and dont wanna risk the gamble of trading back, then make him the pick and dont look back.


----------



## girllovesthegame

RollWithEm said:


> The New Orleans Hornets are considering point guard Kendall Marshall with 10th pick


TP coverage of Hornets suck. This guy every week writes something like "Hornets considering....", "Hornets likely to select.....". He never knows what's going on.


----------



## Luke

I think Kendall Marshall would be a good pick up at 10. I don't feel like there's a whole lot of chance that he busts and it gives the brow a point guard immediately.


----------



## Tooeasy

Luke said:


> I think Kendall Marshall would be a good pick up at 10. I don't feel like there's a whole lot of chance that he busts and it gives the brow a point guard immediately.


Thats how im looking at it as well. Also, he has a decent three point shot... And we all know how god awful jason kidd was at shooting when he first came into the league. His playmaking abilities and ability to read the floor and see things before they happened on the court was what he could hang his hat on, and the same can be said for marshall. I still wouldnt be adverse to a draft day trade involving #10 and evan turner that was discussed, would probably take an already great defensive hornets team and make them elite. Offense would sure as hell be dicey though.


----------



## RollWithEm

The bees added *Darius Miller* to the already preordained duo of *Austin Rivers* and *Anthony Davis*. I have tempered excitement. I just have this sneaking suspicion that Eric Gordon has played his last game in a Hornets uniform. I just hope, if that's the case, that it's a sign-and-trade rather than just a sign-and-leave.


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *Gordon gets qualifying offer*
> 
> NEW ORLEANS -- The New Orleans Hornets have made a qualifying offer to Eric Gordon, formally making the prolific shooting guard a restricted free agent.
> 
> The move, which allows New Orleans to match any offer Gordon receives from another team, was expected. The Hornets previously have stated they intend to re-sign the 24-year-old guard and build around him.


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8...ets-extend-qualifying-offer-guard-eric-gordon


----------



## RollWithEm

Now we just have to wait and see what kind of offers he will get.


----------



## RollWithEm

David Aldridge is reporting via TWITTER:



> Despite his request, league source reiterated tonight that Hornets will match $58M sheet Suns committed to Eric Gordon Tuesday.


Is this a good decision for the future of this franchise?


----------



## Bogg

girllovesthegame said:


> How do you know they've been lukewarm about committing to him? Where'd that come from? They offered him a 4 year extension but didn't come to an agreement before the deadline. That could've been him and his agents doing.





> "If (the Hornets) were interested, there wouldn't have been no tour, there wouldn't have been nothing," Gordon said. "There's been no negotiations. I was right there in Indiana. I haven't received no calls, to me personally. They've contacted my agent.
> "As for now, I don't know what's going on. (If the Hornets match) as of right now, I'd be disappointed."



I mean......I wasn't making stuff up.


----------



## NOHornets

Bogg said:


> I mean......I wasn't making stuff up.


Just want to know, where did you find that quote? I can't find that piece anywhere. As for the Hornets' interest:



> NEW ORLEANS -- The New Orleans Hornets have made a qualifying offer to Eric Gordon, formally making the prolific shooting guard a restricted free agent.
> 
> The move, which allows New Orleans to match any offer Gordon receives from another team, was expected. *The Hornets previously have stated they intend to re-sign the 24-year-old guard and build around him.*


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8...ets-extend-qualifying-offer-guard-eric-gordon

Unless the only person they're not telling is Gordon himself, his confusion doesn't make a whole lot of sense. Or it's just a smokescreen.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Not necessarily. I think Gordon may expect the Hornets to kiss his ass a little more. I can't really say I blame him, but its a pivotal time in the franchise and the right moves have to be made. Paying for a guy to give you 1/3 of a season or less would set us back a pretty good ways.


----------



## Bogg

NOHornets said:


> Just want to know, where did you find that quote? I can't find that piece anywhere.


The Times-Picayune. http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2012/07/new_orleans_hornets_guard_eric_21.html

Unless Phoenix was willing to throw in Gortat straight up or several first-round picks(LAL obviously) I'd match Gordon and just play hardball until you found a team willing to give you good value for him.


----------



## R-Star

Bogg said:


> The Times-Picayune. http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2012/07/new_orleans_hornets_guard_eric_21.html
> 
> Unless Phoenix was willing to throw in Gortat straight up or several first-round picks(LAL obviously) I'd match Gordon and just play hardball until you found a team willing to give you good value for him.


Yep. So many Suns fans are pulling the "They'll take our junk and like it. They don't have a choice!" card. Which is pure moronic bullshit.

If the Suns don't put together an attractive package for Gordon they won't get him. Its that simple. NO is better suited to either hope he snaps out of it, or wait for a better deal like you said.


----------



## Bogg

R-Star said:


> If the Suns don't put together an attractive package for Gordon they won't get him. Its that simple. NO is better suited to either hope he snaps out of it, or wait for a better deal like you said.


More or less. There's always the chance that NO mishandles this terribly, but just matching the Suns offer and acknowledging "yea, we probably have to move him soon" gets you better than Kendall Marshall and borderline picks.


----------



## RollWithEm

It seems super obvious that the Hornets should put in a nice, low bid on Brendan Haywood right now. He would serve as some cheap, veteran protection for AD down low. They might as well get into the Scola sweepstakes while they're at it... if nothing else to teach the Brow some post moves. Why not?


----------



## NOHornets

RollWithEm said:


> It seems super obvious that the Hornets should put in a nice, low bid on Brendan Haywood right now. He would serve as some cheap, veteran protection for AD down low. They might as well get into the Scola sweepstakes while they're at it... if nothing else to teach the Brow some post moves. Why not?


I wouldn't mind signing Haywood to a 1-year deal, he still has some left in the tank as a serviceable veteran. Not sure if the Hornets feel this way though. They'll have to make some move for a big man soon. Right now, we have no true centers on this roster. Yikes.


----------

